# Need advice regarding purchase of 1TB USB 3.0 Portable HDD.



## swiftshashi (Jul 7, 2012)

Firstly,
TO MODS-I could not find any more suitable place for making a query,hence posting in Hardware section.

1.My requirement:1TB USB 3.0 Portable HDD which should be USB Powered.
2.Brand-Should have a good after sales service.
3.Which one is the best??
4.Budget-Rs7000Max
5.From where should I buy it??Is flipkart cheap??
6.Whats the difference between 2 models of seagate-Seagate Free Agent GoFlex 1TB USB 3.0 1 TB External Hard Disk ````AND````Seagate Expansion Portable USB 3.0 1 TB External Hard Disk apart from looks and price??
Seagate Free Agent GoFlex 1TB USB 3.0 Hard Drive | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com

Seagate Expansion Portable 1 TB USB 3.0 Hard Drive | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com

A request-I need it immediately,so a quick reply is expected,Please!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 8, 2012)

Think about this: WD My Passport Essential SE USB 3.0 2.5 Inch 1 TB External Hard Disk | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 8, 2012)

Infibeam is cheaper.
Hard Disk Drives India, Seagate Hard Disk Price, Buy Seagate Expansion Portable Drive - 1TB Online - Infibeam.com
Hard Disk Drives India, Seagate Hard Disk Price, Buy Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 2.5 Inch 1 Online - Infibeam.com
Hard Disk Drives India, Western Digital Hard Disk Price, Buy WD 1 TB My Passport Essential Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

I posted flipkart link only as a reference. Flipkart prices have become very high. OP will get best deal if he buys from local market.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2012)

Pick up a Western Digital My Passport 1 TB USB 3.0


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I posted flipkart link only as a reference. Flipkart prices have become very high. OP will get best deal if he buys from local market.


Sometimes the local market prices are higher than flipkart prices.
I posted the infibeam links in case he wants to buy online. 
I'm gonna buy a Western Digital HDD from infibeam if I don't get it at a lower price from the local market.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 11, 2012)

Got it from flipkart for Rs.6273...Infibeam usually takes 10 days minm for delivery.For the superfast delivery of flipkart(2days),i guess 100Rs is justified.


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 13, 2012)

I ordered mine from infibeam.

EDIT: It will be delivered between 18th and 20th. -_-"
The HDD I'm buying is Rs. 300 cheaper in infibeam than in flipkart, so it's worth the time taken unless I receive a defective HDD.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 13, 2012)

^^ You have made a good decision by saving precious 300/-


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 13, 2012)

Rs 300 is definitely a better saving:I ordered from flipkart as the difference was merely 100 bucks and delivery was made in 2 days FLAT!!Ordered it on 9th and received it on 11th.


----------



## AVT (Jul 14, 2012)

Just a personal opinion but I bought their ebook reader pi from infibeam. The ebook reader itself was crap and their after sales service convinced me never to buy anything from them ever again. It was the consensus that the infibeam site was crap and was to be avoided at all times. Has it  improved ?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ If you are OK with their ~10 days delivery time, you can order it from them. I bought a total of 3 times from infibeam and the only problem I faced is their long delay in delivery.


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 15, 2012)

They dispatched it yesterday through Blue Dart courier.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh, that's nice of them. You will probably get that inside next 2 days, depending on your location.


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 18, 2012)

It's out of stock now and they're selling a new model of that HDD. =_="


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 18, 2012)

New black model looks better to me.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 19, 2012)

What are the differences between these two? both are 2.5 inches, and dimensions are also same. and both are USB 3.0


WD Elements SE 1 TB USB 3.0 Hard Drive (Black) | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com

WD My Passport Essential SE USB 3.0 2.5 Inch 1 TB External Hard Disk | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 19, 2012)

^^Elements doesn;t have any s/w for sync or automatic back up, etc.. 
performance wise both are same..


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 20, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> What are the differences between these two? both are 2.5 inches, and dimensions are also same. and both are USB 3.0
> 
> 
> WD Elements SE 1 TB USB 3.0 Hard Drive (Black) | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com
> ...



Both are same. Just representing different series.


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 20, 2012)

Although Blue Dart courier has delivered two consignments to my address in the last 10 days, the tracking status is now:
'Cnee'S Add Incorrect
Contact Customer Service'
They forgot my address in just 10 days and didn't even call me if they didn't find my house. WTF!


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 21, 2012)

Call the customer care ASAP and provide order number, and the problem of lack of address.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 21, 2012)

Any 2 TB, USB 3.0 , 2.5 inch harddisk available for online buy? In flipkart there is for seagate, but that is i think 3 inch.. I want smaller one. And price should be 7.5K


----------

